# Small Helical Pile Job



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Little job I have been working on had to install 2 pile caps with (3) 3'1/2" helical piles about 60' deep


----------



## DIGGN4U (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## DIGGN4U (Mar 6, 2011)

Tell those guys to get a hard hat and vest on....hehehe!


----------



## ConstSvcs (Nov 22, 2007)

lucky you! 

Haven't done a helical job around here in a year. My Data Logger is sleeping in it's case and my drive head is hibernating in my shop :sad:

Is that a 12K drive ?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like fun, Nac. 

Nice to see you again. Your pics are always of the unusual, (for most of us), typical for you.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

ConstSvcs said:


> lucky you!
> 
> Haven't done a helical job around here in a year. My Data Logger is sleeping in it's case and my drive head is hibernating in my shop :sad:
> 
> Is that a 12K drive ?


It's a 20K head. Is this the data logger you use?


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

tgeb said:


> Looks like fun, Nac.
> 
> Nice to see you again. Your pics are always of the unusual, (for most of us), typical for you.


I will be starting a unusal job soon here is a preview


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That one looks challenging already. 

What do you have to do on this one, remove that old tire, and watch over the tourists looking at the view? :detective:

Or do you have something to do with all those steel piles that are driven into the soil....:bangin:


----------



## ConstSvcs (Nov 22, 2007)

Nac said:


> It's a 20K head. Is this the data logger you use?


yep.... that's the one!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Was that spot in the parking lot a sink hole or was something heavy going to be placed in that spot?


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

There is a overhead canopy going for the front entrance of a hotel. The (2) pile caps support the column load


----------

